

Simplify Your Home or Business Address with Zippie (getzippie.com) - karthiksrinivas

Zippie is an app for iPhones and Androids, and Simplify any Home or Business address into short,easy to remember texts called ZippieCodes.<p>Use ZippieCodes to manage and share your locations and find directions to any address faster!<p>During Online shopping users can enter Zippie Codes instead of Shipping or Billing Address.<p>Zippie(getzippie.com) is on AppStore. Check it out.<p>Here is the explainer video :
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=yQqqKyGCA3o
======
midhunpun
I like this feature as it solves a real life problem. Imagine using a short
code wherever we fill out those forms online instead of typing the long
format.

------
kseistrup
IPhones and Androids? Where's the Android link, please? I don't see it on
getzippie.com and I can't find it in Play.

------
karthiksrinivas
@kseistrup : Had to pulldown the app from AppStore due to some security
issues.

------
Ramya797
Great stuff !

